# what t8 is best for growing



## chilled84 (22 Jul 2010)

what t8 is the best for growing? Confused on wich one to get!?!?????


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Jul 2010)

Chilli 

I have used Dennerle Trocal -deluxe Special plant tubes - no problems with them at all, they are quite dear to purchase.

http://dennerle.com/global/index.php?op ... 99&lang=en

Regards
paul


----------



## chilled84 (23 Jul 2010)

Thanks for post...will check that out


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jul 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> I have used Dennerle Trocal -deluxe Special plant tubes - no problems with them at all, they are quite dear to purchase.


Which is exactly why Rebels Against The Evil Empire choose the light sabres found here=>Lampspecs Common Sense Bulbs



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> what t8 is the best for growing? Confused on wich one to get!?!?????


The best bulbs are the one you like looking at the best. Since no one can tell you what you like, you have to determine this for yourself. It may be that you find the Â£30 Dennerle bulbs please you the most. That will make them the best. On the other hand, you may feel that the Â£3 Lapmspecs bulbs are more pleasing. That would make them the best. 

Review JamesC's bulb sticky at the top of this lighting section which will give you an idea of how the Lampspecs bulbs will look. Try them and see if you like them before voluntarily handing over your hard earned cash to Darth Vader - Evil Villain Extraordinaire.

Cheers,


----------



## El Duderino (23 Jul 2010)

Now that is a handy link.  They have a couple of sizes that my local electrical suppliers don't.

Cheers for that Clive.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jul 2010)

My favorite lamp to look at is a mixture of the two Dennerle lamps, Amazon Day and Plant Special. However, since the day i grew plants with a marine blue lamp I would now only buy from Lamp Specs as it's clear that most of the branded "plant" lamps out there are just marketed well and VERY expensive, all be it they may have slightly better peaks in certain colours, i am certain that the same results can be achieved with almost any spectrum lamp at a fraction of the price.


----------

